# CPC-A Removal



## joven2013 (Jan 7, 2017)

I've been working as medical payment poster and billing to secondary insurance payer for one year, so I am not sure if this experience can be used to remove the CPC-A status. I know it is necessary two years of experience , but I want to know if I should look for a different experience.At the same time, how can this experience be used in order to applied for a coding Job ?

Thanks for reading my post and helping me!!


----------



## BooValu23 (Jan 8, 2017)

This comes straight from the AAPC Steps To Remove Your -A:

To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Experience includes time coding for a previous employer and prior to certification. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download our Apprentice Removal Template for easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template.

OR

Submit proof showing completion of at least 80 contact hours of a coding preparation course (not CEUs) AND one letter, on letterhead, signed from your employer verifying one year of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets.

Send proof of education in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating you have completed 80 or more contact hours, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours, or an unofficial school transcript.

Hope this helps.

Aaron K


----------



## srikanthpatil1992 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello  my experience is 3 years of  2 different organization right now iam  Working in other organization how can i upload my Experience letter. Plz  let me know ASAP.


----------

